# What type of dun?



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Ok, so i went on the color calculator today, but i dont know what type of dun Bella is. She is a Fjord, & according to the Fjord terms she is a "brown dun" but there is no option for this in the color calculator. :-|
So, what type of dun is she? Bay dun or dunskin?


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Bay dun I believe...


----------



## jxclass19 (Feb 1, 2009)

Actually I would say dunskin.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Do they have dunskins in that breed? I thought they were all plain ol duns...


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Not entirely sure. They have brown dun (which is what Bella is, though there is no bay dun or dunskin specifically) red dun, white dun, yellow dun & black dun (grulla).


----------



## jxclass19 (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't think the color caculater is really breed specific though.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

You need a cream gene + the dun factor to get a dunskin.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

jxclass19, no it's not. They have options for Dunskin (buckskin dun) or Bay dun. There are also other variations of dun on there but she's none of those i know.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

So if i were to get her tested, what would i ask them to test her for? I need to take her into the vet to get her scanned for a registration chip anyhow, so i thought it would be good to check her.
Anyone know how much that costs lol?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Ok, so after looking basically in Fjord terms:
Brown Dun = Bay Dun (which would be what Bella is)
White Dun = Dunskin
Yellow Dun = Dunalino
Black Dun = Grulla
and of course Red Dun = Red Dun


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

lilruffian said:


> So if i were to get her tested, what would i ask them to test her for? I need to take her into the vet to get her scanned for a registration chip anyhow, so i thought it would be good to check her.
> Anyone know how much that costs lol?


UC Davis does all horse genetic testing. It's $25 for a Cream test. I don't think you'd know if she was a bay dun or a dunskin unless you tested for Cream.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

Actually, in the Fjord breed, it's a pretty obvious difference between the brown (bay) duns & the "white duns" (dunskins). This is what a white dun looks like:
Fjord Stallion for Stud - Deep Creek Farm, West Virginia
The OP's horse is not a dunskin.


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

Check this out

The Norwegian Fjord Horse


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

This horse is 

*Brunblakk*




Brunblakk is the most common color of Norwegian Fjord Horses and is the color of about 90% of all registered horses (2005). It may be the effect of dun on light (wild-type) bay as it is unsure whether the bay and brown agouti alleles exist in the breed. The body coat is pale yellow-brownish, but the shade varies from cream yellow to light brown. Paler colored horses have white manes while darker horses have darker manes. In Norwegian the darker stripe of hair in the middle of the mane is called the "midtstol", while the darker hair in the middle of the tail is the "halefjær". In brunblakk the dorsal stripe, midtstol and halefjær are black or dark brown.


----------

